# Trivia 4/10



## luckytrim (Apr 10, 2018)

trivia 4/10
DID YOU KNOW...
The Bahamas are made up of over 700 islands.
Humans inhabit only thirty of them.

1. Which university did Robert E. Lee, the Confederate  General, graduate 
from?
2. Definition ; "M" - 13 letters
adjective
1.   (of items or people gathered or considered together) of  various types 
or from different sources.
  2. (of a collection or group) composed of members or  elements of different 
kinds.
(Bonus... give the correct spelling ...)
3. The film "The Shawshank Redemption"  was based on a Stephen  King Novella, 
whose title was, "____ ________ and Shawshank Redemption". ...  Fill in the 
Blanks...
4. What title did Mongolian ruler Altan Khan bestow to a  Tibetan monk named 
Sonam Gyatso in 1578, the same title that Tenzin Gyatso gained  in 1950 (the 
14th overall)?
5. What occupation does "Zimmerman" translate to in English  ?
  a. - Carpenter
  b. - Baker
  c. - Gardener
  d. - Butler
6. What objects does an oologist collect?
7. Which former rebounding champion of the Pistons, Spurs,  Bulls, and 
Mavericks was nicknamed "The Worm"?
8. Who defeated Adlai Stevenson in two successive US  presidential races?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
First Lady Mary Todd Lincoln worked in a Military Hospital  during the Civil
War.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. U.S. Military Academy at West Point
2. Miscellaneous
3.  Rita Hayworth
4.  Dalai Lama
5. - a
6. Eggs
7. Dennis Rodman
8. Eisenhower

TRUTH !!
When the Civil War broke out in April of 1861, the White House  was turned
into temporary quarters for Union soldiers and remained so  throughout the
war. Mary was advised to evacuate, but she chose to stay and  support
President Lincoln and his policies.

Some sources state that Mary spent many hours as a volunteer  nurse in union
hospitals while others maintain that she functioned more as a  visitor who
brought food to the wounded, read to them, wrote letters for  them and raised
money. No matter what the truth is, she appeared to put aside  her own
problems and grief while showing great empathy for the  soldiers.
Mary Lincoln will always be misunderstood, and some may argue  that she does
not belong in the ranks of famous nurses in history. However,  while nursing
was not her career, she was a force for healing the nation.  After the war,
she backed the establishment of a nursing corps and was very  active in
raising money to benefit former slaves.


----------

